# She keeps pulling.



## Kipsley (4 d ago)

My dog is Poppy and she's 16 months old. She well adjusted, well behaved (normally), knows her words, sits, stays, comes when called, knows the word "stop", well socialised, and when off the lead at a dog park she's great with other dogs, people, kids, but........... she's so easily distracted and is a horrible walker when on a lead.

I'm almost 60 and it can take all I have to hold on to her. Heading out for a walk to the park and she's pulling me along as I just don't walk fast enough for her and she wants to get to the park NOW!

On the way there we have to pass a house that has two dogs in it that will always bark at her. I'm hanging on to her lead for dear life as I try to get her past them as she's lungeing and carrying on trying to get to them.

On her walks if someone walks past she's lunging at them. I know she just wants to say "Hi", but all they see is a german shepherd apparently trying to attack them. And if they have a dog I have to turn around and head the other way.

Even at the vet she will carry on and bark at all the other dogs as she tries to get to them. It's embarrassing watching all the other owners holding their dogs a little closer and a little tighter as they keep a good eye on my barking shepherd.

She wears a tactical dog harness as it has many handles for me to hold her by, and I usually attach her lead to that.
If we use her collar, she's choking herself.
We also have a nose harness and she walks better on that but is still pulling.

She's not the least bit aggressive but she is frightening people, and I'm afraid that one day she'll have me over.

How do I stop this pulling and barking at other dogs?


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

This video fits your situation.And nothing is really "fixed forever in 5 minutes!!" But consistency creates a new habit quickly A slip lead would work also. Harnesses only encourage pulling but I do understand your reasoning - because she was choking herself on her collar.


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

A harness is 100% the wrong tool. Harnesses were designed to make it comfortable for sled dogs to PULL.
The key thing is to provide a correction BEFORE they reach the end of leash. I personally prefer choke chains to teach this, but you can do it with anything. There are a ton of good videos on this. Larry Krohn has a bunch of videos on loose leash walking.


----------



## doubleroll (Jul 5, 2011)

Look into using a prong collar. When used properly it will help. Our trainer recommended one for Vienna and taught us how to use it effectively. Good luck…


----------



## car2ner (Apr 9, 2014)

We use a prong. I found that flat collars can lead to "choking" and prong collars prevent that.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Yeap ditch the harness, use a prong, watch plenty of videos or better still get with a trainer. A prong should be for corrections and communication, if you dog is pulling while wearing a prong you’re doing it wrong.


----------



## hanshund (Oct 13, 2021)

Kipsley said:


> My dog is Poppy and she's 16 months old. She well adjusted, well behaved (normally), knows her words, sits, stays, comes when called, knows the word "stop", well socialised, and when off the lead at a dog park she's great with other dogs, people, kids, but........... she's so easily distracted and is a horrible walker when on a lead.
> 
> I'm almost 60 and it can take all I have to hold on to her. Heading out for a walk to the park and she's pulling me along as I just don't walk fast enough for her and she wants to get to the park NOW!
> 
> ...


I thought you said she will eventually grow out of it and dogs naturally know right from wrong?

Here is what you said in another thread: _"She still can pull on her lead, lunge at other dogs that she wants to plays with, and will bark at all the other dogs in the veterinary clinic, but she's young and easily distracted, and I know she will eventually grow out of it. She's just a little girl after all." _



Kipsley said:


> I'm not a great advocate of "training" a dog. I believe that by spending time with your dog and getting to know them, they will just naturally know right from wrong.
> 
> Poppy took just 2 weeks to toilet train (for example) but there were still a few times I was quickly running outside with a peeing puppy in my hands, but she quickly figured it out.
> 
> She still can pull on her lead, lunge at other dogs that she wants to plays with, and will bark at all the other dogs in the veterinary clinic, but she's young and easily distracted, and I know she will eventually grow out of it. She's just a little girl after all.


----------



## Squidwardp (Oct 15, 2019)

The Herm Sprenger prong collar is the Cadillac, Lexus or Jaguar of prongs.
They hold up well, and I've never seen a dog's neck injured from one. You can fairly easily remove or install additional prongs to adjust it. 

A good harness with a handle is not a bad thing to have in addition, as long as it's not too hot where you live, but I would not hitch the lead to it. As others noted, they actually promote pulling. 

Some heeling work with a trainer accustomed to GSDs, not a one size fits all trainer who is more accustomed to retrievers would be a good thing. No knock on retrievers, I had a beloved one, but they are different animals. But you can do a lot of the reinforcement yourself. If you wanted to try a video, I think the Ivan Balabanov series on heeling is good. Not that I've reviewed a half dozen others for comparison . . .


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

If you're not a "good advocate of training a dog" you're in trouble....


----------



## Quorthun (25 d ago)

Kipsley said:


> My dog is Poppy and she's 16 months old. She well adjusted, well behaved (normally), knows her words, sits, stays, comes when called, knows the word "stop", well socialised, and when off the lead at a dog park she's great with other dogs, people, kids, but........... she's so easily distracted and is a horrible walker when on a lead.
> 
> I'm almost 60 and it can take all I have to hold on to her. Heading out for a walk to the park and she's pulling me along as I just don't walk fast enough for her and she wants to get to the park NOW!
> 
> ...


*2.225mm Herm Sprenger Prong Collar.*
Learn how to fit and use it properly.
Allowing your dog to pull can be dangerous to you, the dog, and those around you.
More importantly, allowing your dog to pull can cause physical injury, increased anxiety, and distress to your dog.
I'd also recommend looking into a reputable trainer in your area. 
A trained German Shepherd is a happy dog. 
An untrained German Shepherd is a confused anxious dog.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

hanshund said:


> I thought you said she will eventually grow out of it and dogs naturally know right from wrong?
> 
> Here is what you said in another thread: _"She still can pull on her lead, lunge at other dogs that she wants to plays with, and will bark at all the other dogs in the veterinary clinic, but she's young and easily distracted, and I know she will eventually grow out of it. She's just a little girl after all." _


If you've nothing helpful to ad then please move on.


----------



## misfitz616 (Jan 10, 2022)

One more Shield K9 video, this is the loose leash walking instructional:


----------



## ctu24 (Oct 1, 2006)

I’d recommend finding a trainer to help you with her leash walking skills. When she’s finished growing, you could consider giving her an outlet for her desire to pull through a dog-powered sport like bikejoring.


----------



## Kipsley (4 d ago)

I just Googled "prong collar" and I'm sorry but I'll never put one of those on my dog.
I work weekends so finding a trainer is difficult. I tried to enrol her in to puppy school some time ago but all the classes were on a Saturday and I work Saturdays.

Poppy "is" learning to walk nicely though she's easily distracted. She will pull me to the park, but once there I let her off the leash and she will run and fetch and generally work off that puppy energy. When I place her back on the leash she will walk nicely for me on her harness or her collar as now she all tired out.

But even then she can be distracted so easily. Just the other day we had been playing in the park and where returning home going the long way around the block. I saw my neighbour heading our way coming down the footpath in his scooter (he's very elderly). I took a good firm grip of Poppy's collar and moved her over so he could pass. As he passed he waved and said "Hi" and that is when Poppy lunged at him barking, but I was ready for it.

That's her behaviour.

I'll be out with her today walking. My strategy is to use the harness (I know it's the wrong thing but she's choking herself on her collar) and given she really wants to go to the park, I'm turning back towards home every time she begins to pull. When she's walking nicely, we'll turn back towards the park. She's a clever girl and so I'm sure we should have some success.

To answer some of the forum members here, "Yes" I'm sure as she matures in to an older dog she will grow out of her puppy exuberance, but right now she's 80 pounds of lunging and barking German Shepard and at almost 60 I'm a bit of a falls risk myself.


----------



## Kipsley (4 d ago)

Just checked. Pronged collars are illegal in Australia. They cannot be imported or sold here. Some states do say they can be used but only under very strict circumstances. In most states they are just completely banned.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I understand your reluctance to use a prong (pinch) collar but I have a 115 lb semi dog-reactive male who was cured in 2 firm corrections. Never used one before. Far more cruel to let a dog plow away in a harness for months imo. In any event, I'm not even sure you can get them in Australia.

With respect, from your various comments, it's plain that you wouldn't use the collar correctly anyway and it would be the wrong tool for you. But letting a 15 month old dog pull you around to the point of being in danger of falling just because it has excitement to get to the park is .... not the way. 

Good luck with your plan of turning around but honestly, that sometimes works with younger dogs that don't have an ingrained pullling habit that a vest has made self satisfying for this long. Pulling should have been corrected 8 months ago. 
Look at those videos with an open mind would be my recommendation, cheers.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

You don't need a prong collar.A slip lead is easy to use also and gives you better control with a lighter touch.Take a look at the videos and hopefully get some good ideas to keep yourself and your dog safe.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Then you can still teach loose leash without a prong but it will take a bit longer. You still need to stop using a harness, a local trainer, used to training working breeds, would help a lot.

I would combine direction changes, leash pops for pulling with rewards and praise for checking in.

Anytime your dog looks back at you praise and treat.

Change direction before your dog hits the end of the leash and right before they do pop the leash, when they come back even with you praise and treat. As they move past you get ready to change direction again and pop, treat and praise when they even with you or look back to check what you are doing. Keep repeating even if you get only a few meters in any direction.

Do not let them pull you and then continue towards their target, that is equal to them training you.

Mine wear a prong and walk most of the time with me having a single finger in the loop of the leash with a finger flick being enough to communicate.

My girl can lose it as we get close to a play area or park, after two corrections if she is still pulling we walk away and do not go play. I also do walk by exercises where we go close to the park but do not stop, this is to keep her from thinking being near means I always play.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Whatever you use (slip lead), make sure it's positioned correctly high on the neck, you can see changes quickly if you're consistent.


----------



## Sonny1984 (Oct 25, 2021)

If you ignore the behavior and wait see what maturity brings…expect it to be worse. Here is a thread about a 2 yr old GSD who pulled the owner down, and the owner broke their hip. Train the dog properly or find it a more appropriate home - anything else isn’t worth the risk nor fair to the dog. 









2 year old GSD ran after squirrel, I fell, broke my hip


I have a 2 yo GSD who is generally a good girl, but 3 weeks ago, she saw a squirrel and sprinted after it, taking me along. I fell and broke my hip. Now is 3 weeks later after emergency surgery, in house critical rehab and lots of pain learning to walk again I adore her, but this is the 2nd...




www.germanshepherds.com


----------



## Kipsley (4 d ago)

Some interesting ideas here and I've been reading a lot of articles online about this.

1. You are all right. I should have been addressing this pulling months ago. My bad.

2. Prong collars are illegal in Australia, so that idea is out. I'd not have used it properly anyhow as I'm too soft. I know.

3. Slip leads are legal here, but the chances of Poppy being injured by it make it kinda last resort for me.

4. Strangely I am finding quite a few videos that say a "dual ring" harness is the way to go and helps stop pulling.

Poppy's harness is military and is dual ring. I just never knew what the ring on the chest was for. So on our walks I'm going to use two leads, one clips to the D ring on her back, the other clips to the D ring on her chest and is used to prevent her from pulling. Hmmmm. We'll see.


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Kipsley said:


> Some interesting ideas here and I've been reading a lot of articles online about this.
> 
> 1. You are all right. I should have been addressing this pulling months ago. My bad.
> 
> ...


It seems to me like you're still looking for a way to "force" your dog to behave (not unusual, and I'm not faulting you!).

But in another thread of yours I said "Life is a game", and you may have taken that the wrong way.

I strongly believe that life for a dog, and even for ourselves, would be better if we could all view it that way. With a dog it's particularly important because what people think their dog "knows" and what he or she actually knows is more often than not, two different things entirely!

In this case, teach your dog the new game you want. First and foremost stop letting her practice doing what you don't want. That is, walks are out, incremental training is in!

Even using the front D ring on the harness, step by step - outside of walking to get somewhere - actually teach her the behaviors you want to see.

You don't need a prong collar or a slip lead, but you do have to take the time to show her in baby steps what it is you want and expect while walking. And you have to do that in relative isolation, not while trying to get from A to B.

Look at it as a new game, or a new set of rules for the game. It needs to be fun for the dog too, because they don't have the same goal in mind that you do. So praise and treat and throw a party for each step, so she understands. Then inch forward slowly, so she can be successful. 

And hey, lighten up and have fun too! It is just a new game...


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Harnesses literally reward the dog for pulling. Every maniacal dog pulling their owners down the street I see seem to be wearing a harness. Your two lead, two ring solution is not going to work. Seriously, the problem IS THE HARNESS and the habits it has created. I promise you, it is not going to be part of the solution. You asked for advice and are basically rejecting all of it. 
You are not going to hurt your dog by using a slip lead.She is 16 months old, not 16 weeks. I would recommend that you learn how to use it and to give a firm but reasonable leash pop. Apply the pop before the dog gets to the end of the leash. 
If the dog barks at other dogs give aleash pop, call her to sit and reward her. Do this several times and you will see improvement.

Good luck


----------



## Quorthun (25 d ago)

Kipsley said:


> Just checked. Pronged collars are illegal in Australia. They cannot be imported or sold here. Some states do say they can be used but only under very strict circumstances. In most states they are just completely banned.


That's unfortunate, I am so sorry to hear that.
What training collars are available in Australia, perhaps a slip lead or halti?

If I was in your situation
1. Ditch the harness and use what ever useful aversive tool is available in Australia. 
2. There are functional reasons why police and military would use a tactical harnesses. None of those reasons are to walk your dog around the block, I'd assume most involve the dog purposely pulling.
3. *Find a professional trainer to work with*, preferably board and train. Your dog sounds like a handful.
4. Protest and Lobby your local government and legislation to overturn those decisions. Ensure your voice is heard. It's not right they banned humane beneficial tools in your country.
A Herm Sprenger prong collar is far more humane than a slip lead or head halter. You can really cause some damage with a slip lead considering it chokes the dog. The head halter also has potential for injuring your dogs spine and neck in addition to emotional damage from the dog being completely restrained. Both the slip lead and head halters are far more serious and potentially harmful to your dog than a prong collar if they're used incorrectly. The decision for them to ban the prong collar is beyond bonkers to me and I am very sympathetic to you.

Also, I just saw your last message after reading this.
It appears your harness has a front clip. This COULD work for you if you correct your dog on it quickly, effectively, and consistently.
Unfortunately from what I've seen and heard, they don't work often for many GSDs. But I'm sure you can make it work with enough work and determination.
If your dog starts pulling on the harness when your leash is clipped to the front, you need to immediately correct the dog on the leash.
Interrupt it by grabbing the leash and popping it as hard and as fast as you can and turning and walking in the other direction. Do this every time your dog tries pulling on it.
If you're not getting any luck with that after a week, I would honestly just buy a herm sprenger prong collar on the Australian black market and cover it up lol.
That's a very unfair an Ablest ban, I would give that law the middle finger.


----------



## Quorthun (25 d ago)

Kipsley said:


> I just Googled "prong collar" and I'm sorry but I'll never put one of those on my dog.
> I work weekends so finding a trainer is difficult. I tried to enrol her in to puppy school some time ago but all the classes were on a Saturday and I work Saturdays.
> 
> Poppy "is" learning to walk nicely though she's easily distracted. She will pull me to the park, but once there I let her off the leash and she will run and fetch and generally work off that puppy energy. When I place her back on the leash she will walk nicely for me on her harness or her collar as now she all tired out.
> ...


I don't understand.. You're explaining how bad your dog's behavior is and how dangerous it can be if you accidentally fail at restraining her.
But then you say "I'll never put one of those on my dog" or "I work the wrong days"
I know they're illegal in Australia, but I'm sure you can still buy one and use it to benefit your dog. 
I promise you your dog will be happier she won't have to go on walks all stressed out and anxious of everything including old men riding scooters.
I preferably illegally buy a prong collar than having to rehome or give up my dog..

What's more humane?

If a pop on an prong collar, eCollar, or choke chain can solve that problem, then that dog should never end up in a shelter or get put down.
How compassionate are we for not giving those tools and methods a try?
Honestly...

I don't believe in death before discomfort and I hope you do not as well...


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I start to teach loose-leash walking as soon as i bring the dog home. I've retrained two very reactive dogs in my life, and here's how I start out.

In the house, with no distractions: Eska, look at me Dog looks at me: "YES!" Give treat, a SMALL piece of hotdog or kibble. You don't want the dog getting full or the food will lose value as a reward. And you want the dog to look AT YOU, not the treat, so for starters, hold it near you face. Later, once they are routinely looking at you, you can put the hand behind your back.

After several sessions have the dog sit beside you instead of in front, in the 'heel' position, and repeat 'look at me'
Then progress to having the dog on leash, and taking several steps forward, telling them to 'look at me' every few steps. 

Only once this behaviour is established do you go outside. First practice the behaviour in a quiet area. THE MOST IMPORTANT THING to remember is the timing of corrections when the dog gest distracted. Watch you dog closely - the MINUTE you see its eyes fixate on a distraction, tell it 'look at me!' If you wait until the dog is lunging, it's FAR TOO LATE.
If it doesn't look at you, that's when you do a leash pop to correct it. If it still doesn't look at you , you do a harder leash pop.

The dog needs to learn that when they are outside, YOU are the most important thing in its universe, not other people, dogs or squirrels. Any attempt to pull on the leash is met with an immediate leash pop. Changing direction frequently helps to keep the dog off balance, and make it focus on you in order to not get bumped into - yes, if a dog starts pulling, I'll often cut across its path!

How fast can this work? One night, I was in a training class with another dog that was FAR more reactive than mine! She'd go bananas when my dog passed her on the opposite side of the room!

By the end of the class the instructor had the two dog lying down 6 feet apart, and totally ignoring each other! 😳 😳 😳


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Hoo boy...okay, we have a problem. So, you'd prefer a broken arm or leg to causing your dog a bit of discomfort? Or maybe a dead dog, because it dashed out into traffic, and you didn't have the strength to stop it?

When I was starting to train Eska for Schutzhund, I couldn't find my prong collar. Someone had stolen it. As small as Eska is, in a flat collar, she was still capable of yanking me towards the decoy. The ONLY way to fix this was to buy a new prong. It was the ONLY thing strong enough to stop her lunging.

Previously, I adopted an 85 lb. male shepherd who'd never been walked on a leash. I knew this was too much dog to control with a flat collar or even a choke chain. I bought my first prong. Within a week, I had him walking on a totally loose leash, Within 3 weeks, we were able to switch to a flat collar. 

Now and then, he'd forget his manners and start to pull. I'd put the prong on him, and there would be an INSTANT change in his behavior! It was like, 'okay, mom, I know what you want...I'll be good!" 

The ends of the prongs are flat. They do not hurt the dog and cannot break the skin. They are spaced far enough apart that they don't cut off the dog's air supply if it pulls the way a slip lead or choke chain does. It is a much better tool than a slip lead!


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Check out k9 Pro dog training. Steve Courtney is in NSW, you could ask what trainers he'd recommend in WA.







Blog by K9 Pro and Steve Courtney Dog Training


K9 Pro The K9 Professionals




blog.k9pro.com.au


----------



## ctu24 (Oct 1, 2006)

What type of harness are you using? You might try the Freedom No-Pull Harness. You can either clip it in the front or use the double leash which acts by turning the dog around when it goes to lunge forward. One problem with this type harness is that it’s a bit restrictive of their movement. For it to work effectively, you have to fit the harness pretty tight.


----------



## Kipsley (4 d ago)

I AM listening to everything you are all saying. I work weekends. When I first got Poppy I wanted to enrol her in puppy school but every one around me was on a saturday. One was on a Wednesday (my day off) but cancelled due to lack of attendees.

Prong collars are illegal in Australia. If Poppy had to attend a vet and it was discovered she had been hurt wearing a pronged collar, the vet would most likely report it to the Ranger.

I like the ideas from Sunsilver and so after work tomorrow I'll take Poppy up and down our street (no park) and try out some of the ideas. My street is a dead end so no traffic to worry about.

This is kinda like her harness. Though I had hers customised some. I also had the plastic buckles on the sides replaced with metal ones as they are easier to clip on and off and won't break.

With your help and great advice, she will be a good walker very soon.
So please stop telling me how I'm such a bad owner just because I won't put a barbed prong collar on my dog that is illegal in this country, and teach her using pain as a ways to an end.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

@Kipsley please forgive the members here for feeling frustrated while sincerely wanting to help. Everyone responding are experienced owners that have been where you are,made all the mistakes, learned from them, and now taking time to share their knowledge. Loose leash training is 99% rewarding the dog and 1% discomfort.We'll look forward to your updates.


----------



## drparker151 (Apr 10, 2020)

Kipsley said:


> I AM listening to everything you are all saying. I work weekends. When I first got Poppy I wanted to enrol her in puppy school but every one around me was on a saturday. One was on a Wednesday (my day off) but cancelled due to lack of attendees.
> 
> Prong collars are illegal in Australia. If Poppy had to attend a vet and it was discovered she had been hurt wearing a pronged collar, the vet would most likely report it to the Ranger.
> 
> ...


I have used one of those, the front ring will lessen the pulling but will not teach loose leash behavior.

You seem adverse to giving corrections via a collar and leash pops. Raise a child or a dog without corrections, without consequences, leads to poorly behaved individuals.

Clear, consistant, fair, communication of wanted and unwanted behaviors is the quickest way to have a dream companion.


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

You can definitely teach your dog to walk on lead nicely without prongs and slips and etc. 

My boy was taught loose lead walking as a puppy using positive reinforcement combined with flat collar corrections. What I would do in this situation (with limited experience) would be to clip the leash to a flat collar and essentially follow the steps on this video but with the tools you have available: How To Stop Your Dog PULLING On The Leash - YouTube 

If your dog pulls as soon as she steps out of the house, work on it inside or in your garden if you have one before going to your street, and then in public. Finding a trainer that can work with you would be good as well because it's quite a dangerous behaviour to be practicing, especially as a large, reactive dog. 

Engagement training and threshold training would be very beneficial to work on as well.


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Kipsley, the above video is excellent! Very similar to what I was saying, except he's not using treats to get the engagement, but he does use changes of direction to stop the pulling and get the dog engaged.

Something else to note from the video - notice how he says 'the weight of the world' falls off the dog's shoulders when its human takes charge of the walk. This is VERY true! Most dogs want their human to take control. If the human doesn't, especially with large breeds like the GSD, they feel they have to take control, and this can create anxiety and reactivity. 

One thing I'd like to say about dog parks. I don't go to dog parks anymore, but back when I did, I had 2 dogs. Both were well trained on leash. BUT when we were approaching the dog park they would get SO excited that their manners just went out the window!

So, teaching loose leash walking when you're on the way to the dog park isn't really the best approach...

(A lot of people on this board have a very low opinion of dogs parks, but let's not go there right now...Stopping the pulling is more important.)


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

Kipsley said:


> I AM listening to everything you are all saying. I work weekends. When I first got Poppy I wanted to enrol her in puppy school but every one around me was on a saturday. One was on a Wednesday (my day off) but cancelled due to lack of attendees.
> 
> Prong collars are illegal in Australia. If Poppy had to attend a vet and it was discovered she had been hurt wearing a pronged collar, the vet would most likely report it to the Ranger.
> 
> ...


I understand what you're saying, I really do. I didn't use a prong or slip collar for decades over a dozen dogs .... until I needed one. Very quickly, I had a dog that could walk on the prong or a flat collar about the same and does each about half the time. They are not barbed (no idea where you got that idea) and they don't teach through pain, it is momentary discomfort as if I pinched your arm. It's a moot point since they are not allowed where you live.

No, you're not a bad owner but let's be honest, you've failed in training your dog to a high degree that would keep both her and you safe. If you read that as harsh, I don't know what to say, we're trying to help.


----------



## SimonsMom (8 mo ago)

I had a puller. Oh my did I ever. Our Lab Penny. She was horrible! We FINALLY engaged our trainer (not sure why it took so long.....) and after hours of walking in circles, and figure 8s, and stopping and sitting....she is now an amazing walker. We use a gentle leader with her, as it seemed to be the best fit. Oddly, if I try and attach the lead to her collar she starts pulling but the second the leader goes on she is an absolute joy to walk!


----------



## Jorski (Jan 11, 2019)

Using a training lead only...Not dangrerous to the dog one bit


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

Yes, another reason I liked that video! Though he does also use a slip lead...


----------



## Baileyshuman (Apr 26, 2021)

I think the method that Will Atherton uses would be easy to recreate on a flat leash and collar but I've also found a place in AU that sell slip leads, in case OP is open to trying one out. Slip Leads for Dogs | EzyDog Australia
I know here in the UK, I am asked to take off Bailey's tools because most companies aren't allowed to use them (I was told that it was for insurance reasons but I don't know) and they always put a slip lead on him, so wondered what they use in AU instead.
@/winniethecattledog on social media is an australian creator and have some nice posts about leash pressure. I know she uses a harness and a flat most of the time


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

Here's another supplier.






SHOP - Leashes - Slip Leashes - K9 PRO







k9pro.com.au


----------



## Quorthun (25 d ago)

Kipsley said:


> I AM listening to everything you are all saying. I work weekends. When I first got Poppy I wanted to enrol her in puppy school but every one around me was on a saturday. One was on a Wednesday (my day off) but cancelled due to lack of attendees.
> 
> Prong collars are illegal in Australia. If Poppy had to attend a vet and it was discovered she had been hurt wearing a pronged collar, the vet would most likely report it to the Ranger.
> 
> ...


You're not a bad owner. Not everyone will take the same advice and has different beliefs.
From everything you said, here's what I would do under your conditions...

1. Try correcting using the front pull harness and see if he starts to understand it after a week. I think this will be a hit or miss but it's worth trying considering you already have it.
2. If that doesn't work, find a professional trainer in your area that can guide you on correcting the leash manners.
3. If they recommend a slip lead or head halter and train you on how to use them, use whichever tool they recommend, If Any.
The goal of most of these tools and/or training methods all have the same end result.

You can train some dogs that are extremely food driven on walks, but I think your best bet is going the correction route from what it sounds like.
I know my german shepherd when a puppy found pulling on the leash was a very rewarding behavior to her, more rewarding than redirecting with treats.


----------



## peachygeorgia (Oct 5, 2021)

Similar to what someone said above, i used no tools on my dog other than just a flat collar, im sure it could be applied to a harness as well, but id switch to a flat for a little while to make the corrections a little more meaningful. 
I started out with high value treats and taught focus, i found this video very useful in teaching it





once i began working on that, i started out walking in a more quiet area, still having high value treats, and began doing sudden direction changes, lightly popping the leash when i would, sometimes id swing my leg in front of him and switch that way, other times id turn and just pull him after me, they should begin to focus on you more to try and predict your movements, when they do, reward heavily. Make yourself fun to be with, carry a toy, engage with her, play, make her do commands, etc.

another good and simple exercise is to sit somewhere quiet, you can do it outside of a store, or a dog park, or just in a park, far away enough that your dog is not super fixated/triggered on any dogs or people, and just sit, rewarding her when she settles and looks at you, you can move closer as she begins to get better, moving to harder places with time, try to make yourself more interesting than anything else.
its good at teaching them to be neutral and associates being focused on you and relaxed with good things.
I did this wtih Charlie when he was young and continue to do so on occasion, have little to no leash trouble with him 

ETA: Reactivity is a serious problem, and with how you're already struggling to hold her, I would definitely seek out a good trainer on top of all this.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

Kipsley said:


> Some interesting ideas here and I've been reading a lot of articles online about this.
> 
> 1. You are all right. I should have been addressing this pulling months ago. My bad.
> 
> ...


You won't hurt a dog using a slip lead properly. You'd have to do it deliberately .

Using a chest harness is very potentially harmful .



> Front-hook harnesses, on the other hand, can affect a dog’s natural gait and hinder shoulder movement. Nelson says these particular harnesses may not be a good choice for dogs who engage in athletic activities.


If you refuse to seek out a trainer with working dog* breed skills, won't put in the time to train, and learn to use the proper tools & techniques then the issue won't get dealt with.

It's your problem to fix.

*GSDs are technically a herding breed.


----------



## ODA564 (Jun 23, 2021)

I also use this.

DOG CARE Dog Barking Control Device

WHen Mavrik starts to wind up to getting reactive to the 3 other dogs in our neighborhood that bark nasty smack at him (as opposed to just smack talk) I tap the black training sound button with a sharp "no!". He calms down.


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

I think it's time to let @Kipsley have some space to do some reading ,watch some demonstrations,and figure it out. Update your success when you're ready


----------

